# Guadalupe River Carp 1-27-13



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Finally stuck this lone carp mudding along on the upper guad...

Till next time,
Brandon


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch & video. Congrats!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Way to go! Those guys fight like crazy.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They aren't called freshwater bonefish for nothing. WTG!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks guys. Keeps me going when I cant make it down to the coast! Good practice for reds too.

Brandon


----------



## Canberra (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

nice....


----------



## Trouthound (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm curious what you caught it on? I see a ton of them but have never been able to get them to hit anything.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Trouthound said:


> I'm curious what you caught it on? I see a ton of them but have never been able to get them to hit anything.


This guy hit a craw pattern fly. For these river carp though, fly selection isnt the hardest thing, its finding a "mudding" fish. If the carp are on the surface cruising or mid depth I wont even bother throwing a fly at them. Not saying they cant be caught this way, but I've found it to be extremely rare. When they are vacumming the bottom and kicking up alot of mud, they are actively feeding and will pick up most flies if placed in thier path without spooking them.

Brandon


----------



## Husky (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent! I would have enjoyed hearing the carp make that medalist sing, though! Maybe next time you could leave the audio and just have music in the backgroud? Nice fish!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Husky said:


> Excellent! I would have enjoyed hearing the carp make that medalist sing, though! Maybe next time you could leave the audio and just have music in the backgroud? Nice fish!


I would of liked it too! I was using a GoPro Hero 3, and with the waterproof case the sound is basically non existent. And im too much of a sissy to wear my gopro without the case!

Brandon


----------

